# F1 Grand Prix finale.  Anyone watching?



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2008)

I'm not a major fan of F1, but I will watch it if it's on.  I'm not passionate about it so I don't really follow all the politics behind the recent dodgy decisions etc.

Anyhow, I know this is make or break for Hamilton, and what ever people's perceptions of him are, I wondered how many are watching with fingers crossed at the moment?


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2008)

i am. love it. 

its really tense this race what with the weather etc


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2008)

talk about luck. awesome


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2008)

Yeah, Jeebus that was close!


----------



## JamesM (2 Nov 2008)

Rubbish.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Rubbish.



  not a fan mate?


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2008)

Last corner and he manages to win it how lucky was that!!! Good result though its nice to see Ferrari sulk!


----------



## Fred Dulley (2 Nov 2008)

Haha, so true Paulo!


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Nov 2008)

So glad he made it by the skin of his teeth.  I'll never feel sorry for the Ferrari team but did feel really sorry for Massa, his Dad and the rest of his family as they thought they'd won and he didn't deserve to lose it like that after thinking he'd won.  Would have preferred a boring procession for once!


----------



## joyous214 (3 Nov 2008)

WOW!! talk about keeping you on the edge of your seat till the end. Bring on next year


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Nov 2008)

i like it but it always sends me to sleep for some reason!


----------



## billy boy (3 Nov 2008)

Wonder what sort of back hander Glock received for slowing down  :?  haveing said that i bet massa would like to give him one


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Nov 2008)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Wonder what sort of back hander Glock received for slowing down  :?  haveing said that i bet massa would like to give him one



Who says it was on purpose?


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Nov 2008)

Cough cough Ahem...Glock - 16 seconds ahead with 2 laps to go????  cough cough. mmmmmmmm.  who cares though.  makes up for the false penalty a few races ago which robbed him.

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Nov 2008)

Wrong tyre choice by Glock.  He was lucky to only lose the 18 or so seconds he did lose!  Apparently McLaren had it all mapped out and had told Lewis that he would pass Glock on the last lap and not to worry about Vettel!  Maybe that apparently should have been allegedly!!!

(There's a bit more info here)


----------

